# Calculating cost of rebuild



## Finlandia (26 Oct 2011)

Hi I was wonder if it costs €1,743 per sq/m to rebuild can anyone tell me from the measurements i have listed below what the overall total would be sorry not very good with this kind of thing thanks 


Entrance Hall: 4.30m x 1.80m

Living Room: 4.30m x 3.10m

Kitchen / Dining area: 5.00m x 3.00m

Landing: 3.00m x 1.80m

Bedroom 1: 2.50m x 2.30m

Bedroom 2: 3.70m x 2.60m

Bedroom 3: 3.10m x 3.00m

En Suite: 2.30m x 0.80m

Bathroom: 2.30m x 1.80m


----------



## lowCO2design (26 Oct 2011)

Finlandia said:


> Hi I was wonder if it costs €1,743 per sq/m to rebuild can anyone tell me from the measurements i have listed below what the overall total would be sorry not very good with this kind of thing thanks
> 
> 
> Entrance Hall: 4.30m x 1.80m
> ...


  i presume you have gone to a professional, who has given you the figure above? how much info & payment did you give them? and how do expect an anwser from what you have posted above

the best thing i can suggest is you look at [broken link removed]
I think its page 26


----------



## ClubMan (26 Oct 2011)

Not sure if this old reliable is of any use in this context?



If you have an indicative figure for rebuilding cost per square meter and the dimensions of each room then it's a simple matter of multiplication and addition to get the total rebuilding cost. Probably better to simplify and just take the external dimensions of the property, calculate the floor area, multiply by 2 (assuming a two story property) and multiply by the rebuilding cost per sqm.


----------



## onq (26 Oct 2011)

Hi Finlandia,

You cannot get accurate costs, because these are only internal room areas.
Normal rebuilding costs are based on G.I.F.A. figures = Gross Internal Floor Area figures.
G.I.F.A. figures includes the areas of inner walls and partitions within the external walls.

Your list has no areas in for the Hall or Stairs or adjoining outhouses or garage.
You have nothing in for stores or built-in wardrobes or hot press.

Specialist structures like balconies and pergolas may be additional to this figure.
You will need a separate figure for demolition, segregation of wastes, reinstatement of ground and landscaping.
You may need a separate figure for consequential loss and damage to your neighbour's house, but I'm not sure about that.

Estimating rebuilding costs is a specialist subject.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                               as a defence or support -   in     and    of        itself  -         should       legal          action        be           taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                               Real Life with rights to      inspect     and       issue         reports    on     the          matter     at  hand.


----------

